# "That time" making IBS unbearable



## marieashley (Mar 17, 2013)

I started taking camrese last summer - my doctor suggested it because I get horrible cramps and it's the extended cycle or whatever that makes you only get your period every three months. I didn't have any problems at first, but...

Two days after my last period started, I had an awful spell of D. Usually when I get it, it will either be painful and last for an hour, maybe two, or not so painful and be spread out throughout the day. But with this, it was painful and it was constant for hours. Not only that, but every time I ate for the next week or so, I would feel awful and immediately feel the need to rush to the bathroom.

I brought it up when I went to my gynecologist in January, but she said if the pills were doing it, it would have happened right when I started with them.

I'm due to start again in less than two weeks, and I am so terrified that it's going to happen again. Has anyone else experienced this? Do you have any advice for me?


----------



## wewereinfinite (Mar 9, 2013)

The same exact thing happens to me when it's that time of the month. I'm on LoSeasonique, which makes me only have mine four times a year, which is nice and sounds like what is similar to yours. But mine also doesn't help when it comes to the spells of D. Usually, the worst part of these spells is in the morning and I'll take one to two imodium pills. The amount you take depends on how sensitive your body is to it. But if you haven't tried that, you should. I still have the occasional cramps here and there, but it usually settles down the D spells, which also helps my anxiety calm down. I hope this helped at least a little. Just know that you're not alone!


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

I often get the same thing but I've never been on hormonal BC. It helps if I start to take Imodium as soon as I feel the first period cramps (usually about 2-3 days before the bleeding actually starts), and continue taking it until about day 2 of my period.


----------



## rellybelly17 (Jun 10, 2011)

every month unfortunately :/ If you find a way to make it better let me know!!


----------

